# GREEN Cichlid???



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone aware of any primarily GREEN colored african cichlids that I could add to my all male Peacock / Hap. tank?


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

Green Face Saulosi


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

try Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1279


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

I looked at that one (green face saulosi) but it doesn't really look green...










looks more blue and yellow.. which I have in my tank already.

Any other options?


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

> Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"


That looks better, I'll have to see if I can find one to look at in person...

Anything else?


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

can only think of some of the Lethrinops :-? 
guess there isnt many out there


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

small mouth bass lol jk


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

The green face lethrinops looks nice.. but might get too big for my tank....

Thanks guys.. I'll keep looking but I think you may be right.. there just aren't many...


----------



## ajbry (Jul 3, 2007)

Most Lethrinops don't get much bigger than peacocks and the smaller to medium-sized Haps. There's very little known about them though so getting consistent information can be difficult.

For the most part though, if you want a nice green, Lethrinops is the way to go.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I asked about the color of the Tramit once...wanted assurances it was really green or colored versus silver. The answer was it is a really nice teal at certain angles and silver at others. Sort of irridescent so not always the teal color.

I've looked and not found anything with much green.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

How about http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1558


----------



## NASCAR2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Dave said:


> How about http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1558


These will not color up if they are stressed. They need very mild mannered tank mates to see the nice colors.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

see my thread

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 13&start=0


----------



## Cichlids In Ohio (Nov 22, 2006)

I would say the Ruby Greens are your best bet...I have had my group for 4 years and are housed with a wild group of Pseu. Demasoni. My dominant Ruby is 90% in color all the time. They are in a 90 and kinda have a line in the sand that neither cross, and both stay great looking.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi again,

go with both :lol:









[/img]









had them in the same set up for over a year with no probs. 
tried to find a pic with them both in but failed :roll: 
the intermedius does grow quite a bit bigger tho  
:thumb:


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice fish alanastar! I may just have to try them both!!! :thumb:

Thanks all./


----------



## hekeim (Dec 6, 2006)

Try this :lol:

http://www.meddybemps.com/deepblue/greenfish.html


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

A Venustus is green w/ blue head.


----------



## thefishdaddy (Nov 7, 2002)

Try this.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/asta_calliptera.php


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

> Try this
> 
> http://www.meddybemps.com/deepblue/greenfish.html


 Is that what kind of fish you keep??? 



> A Venustus is green w/ blue head.


They get too big for my 55.

Thanks all.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

If you're doing a Malawi setup try Lethrinops sp. Red Cap Itungi. They are not very hard to find and the colour contrast is worth it.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2311


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Boomr99 said:


> Anyone aware of any primarily GREEN colored african cichlids that I could add to my all male Peacock / Hap. tank?
> 
> 55g ALL MALE
> Aul Rubesc.
> ...


----------

